# Mosquito Infestation



## TeguBuzz (Oct 24, 2011)

Houston, Texas is swarmed with mosquitoes. Probably got over 50 bites spread out. Anybody else going through this crap? It's never been this bad.


----------



## james.w (Oct 24, 2011)

I guess that is one of the pluses of living in the dry desert of Las Vegas. You need to get you one of those OFF belt clip things.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 24, 2011)

Agreed, I miss living in extremely hot places. This cities humid as hell. I've gone through 2 OFF spray cans in the last 4 days. Can't seem to find the belt clip though, must be selling out. There's a county couple miles from Sutton that had mosquitoes positive with West Nile Virus. Better not get that crap.


----------

